# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Olazapine 2

## Michaela

Λοιπόν έκανα όπως μου είπατε και πήγα σε 2 ακόμα ψυχιάτρους οι οποίοι μου σύστησαν ο ένας πάλι το ίδιο φάρμακο με την προηγούμενη γιατρό και ο άλλος κάτι διαφορετικό πάλι σε φάρμακο.Μου είπαν ότι δεν έχω ψυχική ασθένεια αλλά ότι είμαι στα όρια της ψυχικής ασθενειας και θα πρέπει να το παρω για κάποιους μήνες (όχι για πάντα μετά θα το σταμάτησω)για να μην πάθω ψυχική ασθένεια .Αφού είναι ένα αντιψυχωτικο φάρμακο και εγώ δεν έχω στην ουσία ψυχική ασθένεια δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να το πάρω και να μην πάρω κατι πιο ελαφρύ υπνωτικό ή αγχωλητικο.Εχει κάνεις παρόμοια εμπειρία 
;;;;;;; Δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν που να περνει προληπτικά τέτοιο φάρμακο .Το έγραψα εδώ γιατί εδώ ήταν και η προηγούμενη μου ζήτηση .

----------


## pain

Ωστόσο το Zyprexa δίνεται επικουρικά και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, όπως για παράδειγμα για την αντιμετώπιση διαταραχών ύπνου, ανησυχίας, κατάθλιψης, διπολικής διαταραχής (σε μανιακό επεισόδιο και για την πρόληψη υποτροπών).

Αυτος ειναι ο λογος ελπιζω να βοηθησα !

----------


## Elenia781

Κοιτα σωστα πρεπει να παρεις κατι που σε εφτασε στα προθυρα ψυχωσικης ασθενειας . Για πολλους λόγους μπορει να συμβεί αυτο και να χρειαστει η θεραπεια ουτως ωστε να ξεπερασεις καποια πραγματα. Εγω πχ το επαθα 6 μηνες μετα απο απωλεια δικου μου ανθρωπου. Δεν πηρα φαρμακο τοτε αν και οταν το σκεφτομαι καλυτερα θα ηταν,λεγανε ημουν οριακα. Κρατηθηκα 4 χρονια με εργοθεραπεια αλλα μετα εγινε το μπαμ,επαθα επεισοδιο.Κανε οτι μπορεις για να μην παθεις επεισοδιο. Το abilify ειναι πιο ηπιο και καλυτερο σαν φαρμακο

----------

